# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some others of my Labyrinth fishes...

## AQUASAUR

So, hope you still remember my Beautiful Bettas... 
These Pearl Gourami are not less Handsome though... 

*Trichogaster Leeri male:* 



*Trichogaster Leeri female:*

----------


## ranmasatome

HH.. that is irritatingly sharp.. :Smile: . good ones.. :Smile:

----------


## benetay

Certainly gorgeous!

Cheers!

----------


## Philosophos

Very nice pictures. The gourami contrasting in front of the discus does a good job of showing off both. Have you taken any of the discus on its own?

-Philosophos

----------


## barmby

Looking good!  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

Here is a females close up and her unique pattern:

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with my *Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leeri):*

----------


## Emokidz

Simply amazing shots! Thanks for sharing Aquasaur. I'm a huge fan of your photography works!

----------


## Mudskipper

Beautiful!! I just gave three away cause they were frightening my wild bettas. But I love these fishes so much.

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, let see Who has Beautiful Colisa like these of mine? 
*
Colisa Lalia*

----------


## joewosh

Great shots.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more shot of mine, became spread on 2 pages of the TFH Magazine October issue.
Here is the link to download the photo in bigger/desktop resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/SPREAD_T1012_1920.jpg

*Trichogaster trichopterus gold*

----------

